# Spring pollen is coming: 10% off Coverking custom car covers at PFYC-PartsForYourCar



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*Save 10% on custom fit, "fits like a glove" Coverking car covers this week at PFYC - PartsForYourCar!*

*Use promo code GARAGEIT* until March 8, 2013 to save big.

This week, we're offering 10% off any custom fit Coverking car cover. Multiple colors and options are available with each cover. The 10% discount covers all colors and options that we offer.

Our custom fit Car Covers are custom made to order and come in a variety of materials offering several levels of protection and coverage for your car. Below is a description of each material that should help you decide which car cover material is right for your GTO. These are custom fit covers specifically designed and fitted to the shape of your car. These are not generic covers.

Materials available are Triguard, Coverbond 4, Silverguard Plus, Mosom Plus, Satin Stretch, Stormproof, and Autobody Armor. You can also opt for logos, a lock and cable kit to keep it secure, a duffel or storage bag to store it in when not in use, and choose from many colors depending on which material you select.

Click the image below to get yours:

----------------

*2004 2005 2006 Pontiac GTO Custom Fit Car Cover at PFYC - PartsForYourCar*





----------------



_________

To see a full line-up of our new 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO products, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current GTO sales and specials, please click here.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Do you have them to fit the classics?


----------



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

Rukee said:


> Do you have them to fit the classics?


Yes, the manufacturer does offer a cover for 1965 GTO. It doesn't have pockets for the side mirrors the covers for newer models, but aside from that, it will fit. Feel free to email us at [email protected] with details, such as color / material you're interested in, and any options, and we'll set up a special order page for you.


----------

